# Dead Transmission



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Did you ever change the transmission fluid in those 100,000 miles? Since these cars lack an easy way for the end user to check fluid levels it makes getting the transmission fluid changed even more important(making sure its topped off besides having good fluid). 

Owners manual lists 45,000 miles severe service to change the fluid, most would say that is even a bit longer than you should go.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you haven't changed the transmission fluid this one's on you. If you have changed it then this will depend on when your car was first put into service. After 3/15/2011 and it's covered under the power train warranty. As for your electrical gremlins those are very likely caused by the Negative battery cable, which GM has directed dealerships to change whenever owners report strange radio and dash problems.


----------



## Motrkids (Mar 15, 2016)

My car just did the same thing. I am fixing to check the transmission fluid but what else could it be? It will move in reverse but not in drive. I can move it into manual and nothing happens either. It acts like it is stuck in neutral.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Isn't this a symptom of the bad wave plates that were in quite a few of the 6T40 automatics in the '11s and early '12s? That was one of the things they changed with the redesign of the transaxle in the 2012 and later models. They also redesigned the shift solenoid valve body at that time. Proper maintenance of the ATF is paramount and could lead to poor shifting (and other maladies) if ignored.

OP: Are you the original owner of this vehicle? If not, how many miles were on the odometer when you purchased it?


----------

